# Continental clothing salvage line dropshipper



## Mcconks (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi
I'm looking for a printer that will print and dropship the earth positive and salvage lines from continental
I already have a store front in WP/woo selling watersports equipment, and the clothing is just to support that.
We will be talking low volumes at first (less than 20 items a month) so dtg is probably the way to go. 
Ideally we would be able to have custom labels and packaging, but I suspect this is a step too far given our low volumes.

Inkthreadable seems like a good option, but they don't offer the salvage range. Shirtworks, another option, do not offer dropshipping.
Any advice gratefully received
Thanks
Andy


----------

